# Getting Frustrated



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

I am getting extremely frustrated with Dish Network for many reasons and I have installed systems for my father and sister and do not want to be a hypocrite if I switch suddenly to D* because I want a Tivo 3 room package for cheap.

Dish is turning me off after 7 years with them for the following:

1. All of this crap with new dual tuner DVR's costing a fortune
2. No special deals for existing subscribers on dual tuner DVR
3. You have to sign up with credit card autopay if they DO offer a deal
4. No upgraded software for older equipment

I don't know about everyone else, but I would like to trade in my 3000 and 5000 for a 522 and 2 standard receivers, but Dish will not work with me on this to make it worth my while. I can get all of this for $119 if I switch to D*.

Comments?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I switched and I have been a dealer of their's since March 1996 when they started broadcasting. I have suggested that they need to offer loyal customers some options for new equipment and they agreed so hopefully in the not too distant future they will actually do it. Right now the only alternative is switch services. I think you will enjoy Directv with TiVo except for having to learn the new channel numbers.


----------



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

boba said:


> I switched and I have been a dealer of their's since March 1996 when they started broadcasting. I have suggested that they need to offer loyal customers some options for new equipment and they agreed so hopefully in the not too distant future they will actually do it. Right now the only alternative is switch services. I think you will enjoy Directv with TiVo except for having to learn the new channel numbers.


I really need a DVR at this time of the year with all of the shows I wish to watch. I'm tired of dealing with video tapes, but E* is making my solution more difficult than it should be. From the moment they release new equipment they should be making offers to their current customer base for upgrades.

Is there ANY indication when the 522 will be available?


----------



## crossk (Aug 21, 2003)

The word is the DVR 522 will be avalibile Nov. 1


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

at $399.


----------



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

AppliedAggression said:


> at $399.


If E* does not make some kind of deal for existing customers that is reasonable, then I will be dumping them.

It doesn't look like that E* will be getting it's own MLB or NFL packages anytime soon either, so just another reason to dump Charlie.....


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

Bobby Bearcat said:


> If E* does not make some kind of deal for existing customers that is reasonable, then I will be dumping them.


I've been thinking about this, and it's never been really important to me to get a special deal when it involves a one-time expense (as opposed to ongoing monthly charge). There are exceptions, of course, when I would be saving very large amounts of money, large to me being >$200. But I'm not particularly bothered that E* hasn't made me any offers, even though I had been a loyal sub for a few years.

What bothered me more, and finally made me switch, was that, for monthly cost for equivalent service (actually better), Comcast came a long with a better deal. That, and all the churn at E* about HD (which I've been eagerly waiting for), where it appears to me that E* is screwing customers by making existing equipment obsolete (e.g., the 5000) and forcing them into new, large expenses (e.g., SuperDish) simply to obtain the HD services that were promised when they made their initial outlay. They've broken trust with me, and it will be a long time before they've earned it back.

x


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

They offer the 6000 for $150 to loyal customers and the SuperDish will be installed Free of Charge with just a commitment. You all act as if nothing is being offered. $399 is a great price for a 522.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Cyclone maybe $399 is an ok price for you but I paid $198 for two Directv TiVos that means I have 4 tuners and two hard drives and 1 monthly fee for using the TiVo capabilities. Also the last post I read on Dealers Den Scott Greczkowski said DISH might miss the Nov. 1st date for the 322/522. My TiVos are available now!!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bobby, 

IF your main reason is to watch sports then I would suggest moving to DirectTV since that seems to be the market then are driving towards. From what I can see sports packages are not where Dish's emphasis is at. DirectTV is a much better choice for the sports nut. 

As for the receiver deals, presonally I think they should be better for loyal customers and that the PVR fee is just pure evil. I can see them having a single fee but to have a fee per device is just plan a bad idea. I have heard some comments that Dish will be getting more aggressive to keep loyal customers but one will see. 

As for getting deals, you also get a better deal when you first walk in. I know that sucks but that is the current state with a lot of businesses. Some companies are getting smarter about this but it still exists in numerious industries. 

Also, at any given point in time depending on the deals being offered one company looks more attractive than the other. This is also something to consider and if you are not happy with what E* offers then by all means jump. I think both companies have there strengths and for me I have an international requirement that D* does not meet. 

So if this really bothers you, switch.. My experience has been that that grass is not always greener.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well Direct has that $99 DTIVO special as compared to its competitor the 721 for $500 I do agree the 721 has a larger hard drive.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

boba said:


> Also the last post I read on Dealers Den Scott Greczkowski said DISH might miss the Nov. 1st date for the 322/522. My TiVos are available now!!!


What? Why hasn't that news been posted in the "regular" forums?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Bill R you will have to ask Scott that question you have his new address?


----------

